# System Thread Exception Not Handled (scssifilter64.sys)



## Joel93 (Apr 17, 2016)

Not entirely sure if this is in the right section.

Turned my pc on dismorning & it kept automatically resetting itself, I launched in safe mode and after about a minute or so in safe mode I get the blue screen & System thread exception not handles (scssifilter64.sys) message.

I've tried googling it but all the "solutions" are vague & I also don't have enough time to do anything of the solutions suggested.


----------

